# My friends wife scored double....



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

My hunting bud, and good friend, put his wife in a stand this morning, that we set up last weekend. I got a call this morning from her all excited, that she not only got her first ever buck with a bow, but she got two of them from the same stand.

I can't tell you how proud I am for her. She hit one high a few weeks back that we looked for hours for and finally had to give it up. She was pretty let down, and upset, but she hung in there like a trooper. 

It's one thing for a fellow to get a buck, but for a hunting gal like her to get two in one morning is a great thing. 

If she allows I will post up the pic's, but I want to clear it with her first. 

how bout a round of congrats....


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

Atta girl! It's great when we can get our best friends out and enjoying the same activities that we relish. I love that my wife has had several good fishing trips under her belt now, and maybe someday she'll sit in a blind with me. Don't see her hunting, but maybe some day...

And first two with a bow, well, that's quite an achievement! Congrats!!!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Whack'em and stack'em... Congrats on the hunt!!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Congrats to the hunter, hope she allows the pics.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Haven't been able to reach them today, their also on vacation for the week. She has taken nice ones with a rifle before, but she got into bow hunting two years ago and has really tried hard. She also had some surgery on her release hand only a couple of months ago, so has had to take the practicing a little at a time. 

I got to tell ya she has set the bar high for me and my bud, and even if we don't rise above it, I am still very proud of her.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Ok, here are the pic's along with my bud's yote he dropped the weekend before last, again I am very proud for her to get the jump on us like she has. She deserves it....

First buck,










Then this nice one,

















My bud's first yote with a bow. I was hunting in a creek, which is just behind the tall tree there in the back on the left, when he took it from about 200yds to the right. There were a bunch right there on top of me in the pasture and his came along looking to met up with them as they howled and growled. IT was pretty earie to have half a dozen of them that close to me and not be able to see them.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

What a great first buck and a yote with a bow is quiet the feat!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Very cool!

TH


----------

